# T V R Sold



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just heard that TVR has been sold to the 23 year old son of a Russian oligarch. It is one thing an oligarch buying Chelsea ... but TVR?? As much as I like the russian I dont know if I am happy about this


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Another nail in the British car industry







whats left of it.

If the small sports car manufactures go, like TVR, Morgan or Cateram etc. that will be it.

MIKE


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They'll never get RLT,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No Roy,

The forum would buy you out before Johnny Foreigner got a chance.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah a quid per member,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's about Â£600, how much do you want?
















OK, I'll do two quid.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> They'll never get RLT,


 Great we can then have cyrillic dials









Компания ЧАСОВОЙ РЛТ

сделано в Англии


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What's so bad about it? It's a tin pot cash strapped operation who's cars are forever breaking down and apparently screwed together by kids on their lunch break. I am sure most of the lights, handles and switchgear come from old Morris Ital vans









Their cars are the most gorgeous in the world, by a long way IMHO plus they have big big engines, yippee, no gay boy turbochargers









They need cash


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

True, they're not very well screwed together, but it's still sad this it's yet another British car firm that's been flogged abroad







Not many left now apart from the ones being put together in some bloke's garden shed.

I guess TreVoR could now mean ToVaRitch


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm sad a bit - though I have little interest in cars these days. I cannot have one-so have a car priced watch in a way. If I could still drive though......mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What's an Ogligarch? Is it their word for two faced rich Russian?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> no gay boy turbochargers










Hey! I've got a turbocharged car (beginning to wish I hadn't though







) and I'm not gay









It's the fastest, best handling & most fun to drive front wheel drive car I've ever owned and it is also, without doubt, the most unreliable money pit I've ever owned - it goes into the garage yet again this friday
















Why oh why can't the Italians build a reliable fast car - it's not too much to ask is it? The answer to this question is an emphatic YES it is too much to ask









It's a shame about TVR they've made (and continue to make) some truly stunning & gorgeous cars - I hope we don't start seeing TVR powered Ladas in the future







Yet another nail in the coffin of the once great British car industry









When is RLT making their first car then







? I hope the clock works in it


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Italians don't build cars. They build designs.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The only cars I generally consider buying nowadays are either French or Italian. And I'm not going to get into a lengthy discussion/argument about why







Can't afford the really nice Italian ones I'd really like so I settle for the French ones
















Nothing wrong with turbos either, other than the good ol' American expression about "how there ain't no subsitute for cubic inches". True up to a point, but then watch how a 5000+cc American car goes straight on at corners (crap chassis/can't steer/no brakes) but a 1500cc "Euro Turbo" will take the corner easily and still zoom down the straights with relative ease









I'd like to know what an "oligarch" is too ?????


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> 1500cc "Euro Turbo


Turbos rock









Ive a friend with a 400bhp Cossie......Scarey.

Jason


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I'd like to know what an "oligarch" is too ?????


 http://www.wordiq.com/definition/Oligarchs

Should help


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Always thought the best drivers cars are rear wheel drive.









My Skoda Estelles, Opel Manta, and Volvo 740 GLE estate 2.3i were superb to drive.









Have a Citroen Saxo now, but the 1.124i engine is VERY lively. I'll say one thing for Citroen..........they make excellent engines, with their diesels probably being the best ever!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

Glad you like your Saxo Griff, it must be different to the one we had for a week.

We were lent a brand new Citroen Saxo by the body repairers when my wife crashed her car.







They have a whole fleet of them they dish out.

I don't know what model apart from it being a petrol engine but it was but it was absolutely awful.

Gutless, no power steering, no power brakes, actually drove past a turning waiting for the brakes to work.









Bloody glad to give it back.









Citroen used to make very inventive cars but have gone a bit mainstream in recent years IMO

One of my all time favourite cars is a Citroen, the DS, fantastic design like a flying saucer and beautiful to drive.

A very quirky and unusual car but of course a nightmare to work on.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Not my experience at all with the Saxo.

The 1.1i engine is one of the best I have ever driven in that size. It's very lively, very quick in acceleration in 2nd gear, and has fantastic cornering with anti roll bars front and back. It's also fun to drive, after the intitial getting used to of the narrow drivers footwell, which is my only criticism of the car. Superb small car IMO, and I really don't understand the experience you say you had!

The VTR and Furio are very impressive and becoming cult vehicles.

I think they are more mainstream and excellent value for money. The Citroen main dealer near me is excellent. The point about Citroen garages is that they own them, and they all have the full diagnostic equipment. The slightest engine glitch, and it's diagnosed and put right first time no problem at all. I think they have Ford stuffed on that front!!


----------

